# So what happens to the puppies with health problems?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

A breeder health tests their stock and guarantees hips and elbows and eyes. So the breeder breeds a dam to a sire and gets puppies. One of the puppies sold as a pet puppy, well 3 years later that puppy develops hip dysplasia or cataracts. The pet owners contact the breeder and submit evidence. So the breeder agrees to take the puppy back and replace the puppy. What happens to the puppy with hip displaysia or cataracts? What does the breeder do with the puppy?


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am wondering this now, too, although I never realized that people gave puppies back once they had them, especially for that length of time! I couldn't imagine just giving my dog away after three years in my family...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Some breeders will euthanize the dog.

Some breeders will try to find a good home for the dog.

Some breeders, if the dog is still intact, will BREED the dog.

Some breeders will send the dog to a shelter.

It all depends on the breeders ethics.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

IF the dog is in no pain and quality of life is not effected, I would keep the dog or place it for free with a responsible home I trust who are fully aware of the dogs problems. If the dog required surgery and had a good life expectancy and quality after surgery, I would pay for the surgery and either keep the dog or again place in a responsible home for free who are fully aware if condition. 

That's just me. My conscience wouldn't let me sleep at night if I euthanized a dog with a good quality of life. It would eat me up inside.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> IF the dog is in no pain and quality of life is not effected, I would keep the dog or place it for free with a responsible home I trust who are fully aware of the dogs problems. If the dog required surgery and had a good life expectancy and quality after surgery, I would pay for the surgery and either keep the dog or again place in a responsible home for free who are fully aware if condition.


I think this is what most ethical breeders do... place the pup, with full disclosure, in an appropriate home. Or keep it themselves until the perfect home comes along.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

some give to rescue


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't imagine ever sending one of my dogs back because of a health issue.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Truthfully, most owners aren't going to return the dog to the breeder. They're going to keep it and deal with it themselves. 

For those that are returned to the breeder, as Lauri said it depends on the breeder's ethics. If quality of life is severely affected, or management of the dog would be prohibitively expensive, then the dog would probably be euthanized. If the condition is manageable and the dog won't suffer with proper care, then the dog might be kept by the breeder but most likely would be rehomed with full disclosure to the new owners at little to no cost.


----------

